# Moving to Cairo from Far East



## foo (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello Dear Expat Community,

firstly, let me say hi, as this is my first post on this forum.

secondly, recently I've received a job offer from IT company based in Cairo and I'm politely asking for your advice.
I'm talking about family with two daughters (2 and 4 years old), used to western lifestyle&foods but very open to new experiences (we've been living for couple of years in the Philippines and India so far).

I've done lots of reading in the Internet so far, but still have few questions, if you don't mind:
1. any reasons NOT to move to Egypt? (problems with kids? way the locals treat females? education?)
2. recommended neighborhood to live?
3. costs of living vs. salary? I'm talking about local contract, NOT a typical expat package. 
4. what is the income tax for foreigners on local contract? they proposed something between 15EL and 20kEL before tax a month... is this amount good enough, if I have to pay for house/condo, (car is being negotiated), pre-schools, food etc? would like to save some extra money, is it possible?

Best Regards to all!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

foo said:


> Hello Dear Expat Community,
> 
> firstly, let me say hi, as this is my first post on this forum.
> 
> ...



Hi and welcome to the forum

Women are second class citizens here, many will argue against that but after living here for many years I can form no other opinion
You will have to pay for schooling etc there is no way you would want your child to go into a local school.
Your salary seems quite good for a local salary but please keep in mind that you will pay more than an Egyptian for everything other than shops that have the price already printed on the item. You could live on the salary but I would say from myn experience you will not be living the high life here on that amount of money.
I don´t pay tax so I can´t help you there
Area to live in? Depends on where you are working and what you want from your surroundings, if you are a family then Maadi or Zamalek would be ideal but then you may want to live near your work place as traffic here is horrendous and commuting is a nightmare.
Can you not come to Cairo for a visit? This is a big city full of pollution, noise and dirt but it does have it´s lighter moments.

Maiden


----------



## foo (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for fast reply!
yeah, what you're saying about paying more than local is very similar to my experience in the Philippines... hmm, possibly there is no point in moving in that case... 
"pollution, noise and dirt " - sounds like Manila indeed 
any reasons why SHOULD we move, please?


----------

